# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Ju pershendes dhe ju uroj te kaloni sa me mire...

## Zemrushja

Ashtu si na bashkon Albasoul, ashtu dhe na ndan ndonjehere. Jeta behet aq e ngarkuar sa nuk te jep me mundesi te frekuentosh si dukur kete komunitet te mrekullueshem. Per mua ky ka qene nje forum shume i mire dhe kam kaluar caste shume te kendshme mes jush. Mund ta hapja kete teme edhe tek stafi, por e ndiej nje obligim ndaj te gjith antareve te forumit per t'u dhene nje lamtumire.

Ju uroj te kaloni caste te mrekullueshme ne kete komunitet. 

Me shume respekt e dashamiresi

Zemrushja

----------


## Morning star

Kalofsh sa me mire Zemerushe kudo qe shkosh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

Zemrushja, ala ne chat ti , si von u kujtove per te heq dor nga chati pa ty chati eshte hic  :perqeshje: 


Ajde se takohemi kte perqarke  :shkelje syri:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Me vjen keq qe largohesh ke qe shume antare e nderuar.


GJithe te mirat nga do qe te shkosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bili99

Zemrushja

E mesova  tash se voni,
Ku ke shkuar ne skaj te ktij dheu.
Di une ku  te coi avioni,
Do te gjeje se na therret atdheu.

Mungesa do te ndihet,
tek shume antare moj bujare.
Nen emrin tend gjithmone shihet.
100  %   shqiptare.

Zemrushe  kalofsh mire ,
andej kah te shkosh.
Ki mendjen te lire,
Moton mos ndryshosh.( per kete mundem te te vras, per te tjerat ke liri absolute te besh si te duash  moj rrebele............lol....)

Ka qene  kenaqesi nderrimi i ndonje muhabeti te vockel...me ty Zemrushe..
sot qe na thua lamtumire  une te them Mirupafshim!

Me nderime,
bili99

----------


## selina_21

> Ashtu si na bashkon Albasoul, ashtu dhe na ndan ndonjehere. Jeta behet aq e ngarkuar sa nuk te jep me mundesi te frekuentosh si dukur kete komunitet te mrekullueshem. Per mua ky ka qene nje forum shume i mire dhe kam kaluar caste shume te kendshme mes jush. Mund ta hapja kete teme edhe tek stafi, por e ndiej nje obligim ndaj te gjith antareve te forumit per t'u dhene nje lamtumire.
> 
> Ju uroj te kaloni caste te mrekullueshme ne kete komunitet. 
> 
> Me shume respekt e dashamiresi
> 
> Zemrushja




Persh Zemerushja.
Sinqerisht me behet shume qejfi qe me ne fund ta lesh Chatin.......
Por jo Forumin...se me t'vertet me pelqenin mendimet e tua.
Mgjt ti e dine vete.




Flutura/DC

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Njeriu ne jet Zgjedh rrugen e Drejt ,Nese e Kerkon Ate e gjen ,Te jetosh ne Boten Virtuale eshte si te Rrish pa Grua pa Pare.Ne Boten e Vertet. Ne Boten e verte ben ato qe ti di vete.Moj Zemrushe Cna helmove.Dyet E Forumit na i Gozdove.qysh ti po na le keshtu ke me na gjete, e di qe askush nuk iken me te vertet.

Pekte Zemrushja.
Pekte te gjithve.
Mos u merzisni ore se vjen PRap Xemlusja

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Zemrushja uroje te jesh mire kudo dhe ngado qe te shkosh por sido te vije jeta duhet ta luftosh e te jesh e forte.

Me respekt Aleksi.

----------


## KoRn_

*Zemrushja Po Me Habit Me Kete Vendimin Tend, Gjithsesi Eshte E Drejta Juaj..
Te Uroj Suksese Dhe Lumturi Ne Jete.
Me Respekt ToNi*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Të uroj gjithë të mirat dhe mos kthim, në chat.  :buzeqeshje: 

Miqësisht Leo.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Zemrushja kam pasur kenaqsin e madhe qe kam biseduar me ju si nje shoqe.Por gjithssesi te uroj gjith te mirat kudo ne jet.Ia kalofsh sa me bukur..Bofsh qef Pucc*

----------


## [Perla]

Te uroj gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote.Respaktet e mia ,je dhe do te mbetesh nje personalitet i Albasoul.Vendimi jot per tu larguar,e respektojme te gjithe ndonese na vjen hidhur.NUk e di se cte ka shtyre per ta ndermarre kete vendim por nga njera ane eshte e drejte 'jeta nuk eshte chat'.te prsh

----------


## OO7

> Ashtu si na bashkon Albasoul, ashtu dhe na ndan ndonjehere. Jeta behet aq e ngarkuar sa nuk te jep me mundesi te frekuentosh si dukur kete komunitet te mrekullueshem. Per mua ky ka qene nje forum shume i mire dhe kam kaluar caste shume te kendshme mes jush. Mund ta hapja kete teme edhe tek stafi, por e ndiej nje obligim ndaj te gjith antareve te forumit per t'u dhene nje lamtumire.
> 
> Ju uroj te kaloni caste te mrekullueshme ne kete komunitet. 
> 
> Me shume respekt e dashamiresi
> 
> Zemrushja


P S E                         ?

----------


## ^AngeL^

Zemrushe ske perse gjithmone mund te frekuentosh atehere ku ta kesh mundesine dhe ta gjesh kohen e pershtatshme, dhe sidomos ne forum.
gjithesesi ku do qe te jesh te uroj lumturi ty dhe gjith ato qe ke perzemer.

----------


## AlbaneZ

E ndave menjen e  :perqeshje: 

Hajt se folim se lamtumirat nuk i kam qef  :buzeqeshje: 

Lindi

----------


## Kristiano

Lamtumire Zemrushe.
Ja kalofsh sa me mire kudo qe te shkosh!
Kur te kesh kohe mos na harro,na vizito ndonjehere.

----------


## viganv

Zemrushe mire qe ke vendosur ta lesh chatin.
Kalofsh mire ti =)

----------


## DiGiTeX

Zemrushja:

Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne rrugen tende qe ke zgjedhur.

Llafet e teperta jane fukarallek

Gjithe Te Mirat.

VSS!

----------


## Sulmues

Zemrushja Te Uroj Fat Edhe Per Vendimin Qe Ke Marr Eshte E Drejta Jote Edhe Nga Njera Ane Mire Ben.


Ju Uroj Fat Shendet ! 



Me Rrespekt 

Futbollisti_

Ps. Do E Ndjejm Mungesen Tende !

----------


## ajzberg

Te pershendes ,por mos ik nxituar
Ja kemi kalur bukur ne kete forum ,me vjen keq.............

----------

